# [SOLVED] modprobe fuse FATAL: Module fuse not found.

## human-cranberry

hi,

i'm try to mount a truecrypt partition by doing this, and get this fuse error:

```

celler linux # truecrypt /dev/sda4 /mnt/sda4/

Enter password for /dev/sda4:

Enter keyfile [none]:

Protect hidden volume (if any)? (y=Yes/n=No) [No]:

Error: fuse: device not found, try 'modprobe fuse' first

```

sda4 is crypted by another gentoo-system by truecrypt (AES-Towfish Whirlpool  Filesystem: ext3). On the other gentoo-system the partition runs with truecrypt /dev/sda4 /mnt/sda4/.

modprobe fuse says:

```

celler linux # modprobe fuse

FATAL: Module fuse not found.

```

fuse-infos:

```

eix -l fuse

[D] app-emulation/fuse-utils

     Available versions:

                ~       0.10.0.1 "~amd64 ~x86" [audiofile]

     Installed versions:  0.10.0.1(07:58:01 09/03/09)(-audiofile)

     Homepage:            http://fuse-emulator.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Utils for the Free Unix Spectrum Emulator by Philip Kendall

[I] sys-fs/fuse

     Available versions:

                        2.7.0 "alpha amd64 ~hppa ia64 ppc ppc64 sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux]

                ~       2.7.3 "~alpha ~amd64 hppa ~ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sparc ~x86 ~x86-fbsd" [kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux]

                        2.7.4 "alpha amd64 hppa ia64 ppc ppc64 sparc x86 ~x86-fbsd" [kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux]

     Installed versions:  2.7.4(13:05:39 09/04/09)(kernel_linux -kernel_FreeBSD)

     Homepage:            http://fuse.sourceforge.net

     Description:         An interface for filesystems implemented in userspace.

```

kernel:

```

File systems --->

  <*> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support

```

did not find any info in gentoo forums.

what should i do? any idea?Last edited by human-cranberry on Fri Sep 04, 2009 12:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, try to enable it (fuse) has module.

----------

## human-cranberry

i enabled fuse as modul at the kernel (menuconfig). how to install the modul? just reemerge fuse?

```

celler linux # module-rebuild rebuild

** Preparing to merge modules:

** Packages which I will emerge are:

        =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.60

```

module-rebuild does not rebuild fuse.

do i have to restart the computer before reemerge fuse?

----------

## human-cranberry

thanks for help

i enabled FUSE as modul and installed the modul:

```

make modules && make modules_install

modprobe fuse

```

truecrypt runs!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

